# SALT LAKE CITY | 151 S. State | 99m | 325ft | 19 fl | U/C



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

Salt Lake City 151 Tower is mostly an office building at 151 S. State.


----------



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

U/C


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Please provide a link to relevant articles when posting new project threads.


----------

